# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11/19/2007 - "Let go of my baby!"

## gyerenfeli

I've decided to enter this dream into the gallery. In previous dreams, I would try to kick or hit the enemy with no results except maybe getting laughed at. This one is different...


I was at a church building where there was a double wedding that was taking place. I had my kids with me, but not my husband. We entered the area the wedding was taking place, and my oldest boy (6 years old) started walking toward the front, where the 'wedding people' sat. I called him, and he came back. Then my 3-year-old boy walked down the center of the room and sat in a chair with the wedding people. I put the baby carrier with my 3-month-old daughter in it down and went after the 3-year-old. I led him by the hand back down the isle to the doors, and my older one walked along an isle along the wall to the left. He got up on the stand and sat down in a chair that was a bit hidden from the congregation. I went to get him back, and one of the brides (or bridesmaid, I'm not sure) told me the kids were okay, and we were invited to the wedding dinner after the ceremony. I didn't know any of the people besides my own children, but decided we could go to the wedding meal.

I went back out of the room through the door I'd entered originally, leaving my boys on the stand and my baby near the door across the room from me. I pulled out my cell phone to call my husband and let him know we were going to be at the wedding supper and not to worry. As I was talking to him, I watched through the door as a man wearing a red shirt and a reddish-brown tie and light brown pants picked up my baby. At first, he was entertaining her, but I was nervous as I watched him. Someone was starting to close the doors near me, but I insisted on looking through the closing door to watch the man with my baby. Then, his expression changed and he went out the opposite door with her.

I pushed my way through the doors and caught up with him. I told him that she was my baby and to give her back. He wasn't going to. I gently grabbed her arm and told the man that if he didn't give her back, I would punch him. He still refused, and I started hitting him until he let go of my baby. Because I had a hold on her, she did not fall when he let go. I, of course, held her close now that I had her back, and after a few seconds, I decided to call 9-1-1 and report an attempted kidnaping so the police could get the guy.

I got through to a 9-1-1 operator immediately, but she could not understand what I was trying to tell her. I kept trying and trying to tell her where I was, and that someone had tried to take my baby, but nothing worked to get her to understand. As I went outside to describe where the church was, (I no longer had my baby in my arms at this point, but don't know what happened to her) there was a lady in a special wheel chair that rolled into a near-by canal. As I was already on the phone with 9-1-1, I told the operator what had just happened, and I ran along the side of the canal with the current. I didn't see the lady in the chair in the water, but I knew she was being carried with the current. I followed it a few blocks away from the church and another lady dove into the canal and brought the first one out. She lay her down on the ground, and I tilted her head to open the airway. I still had 9-1-1 on the phone, and I looked at street signs to find out where I was, but the signs kept changing what they said and it confused me. I finally decided what street numbers to tell the operator, and turned back to where the lady lay, and she was gone. I was on the corner alone.

End of Dream

----------


## mark

ah dam that sounds like ab intense dream  ::?:  

did you find that when you woke up you went to check on your little'un or that you felt nervous or anything

----------


## gyerenfeli

By the time I woke up, I wasn't concerned about Daisy (my baby) so much as I was thinking about the drowned lady that disapeared. I just grabbed a paper and pen and wrote the dream down. When I got out of bed, I looked in her crib and saw her peacefully sleeping. I wasn't worried in the least about her at the time, though any dream I have that has any harm or appearance of harm coming to my family and friends makes me wonder if they're going to have harm come to them in the future.

I'd actually had a dream one saturday night that my crush I had at the time had died. I was sitting in church in the dream, and the bishop got up and announced that "Dale's older brother died." Mark and Dale are twins, and at the time I had the dream, I had a big crush on Mark. They're actually the son of that bishop. I was so relieved to see Mark at church the next day after having that dream.

I just realized that mark is your name too. Mark's can be nice people.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah, that was an intense one, alright. Nothing really compares to the type of fear you can have when you think your kids are in danger. I think that guy in your dream got of easy. He would have been walking with a limp (if at all) if I was in your position. Haha.

----------


## gyerenfeli

There was a time in reality that I was on a walk with one or both of my boys. I know I had the stroller with one of them in it. Anyway, a dog across the way jumped the fence and aggressively started coming at me and my kids. Ever see shows about a mother bear with a threat coming her way? I got between the dog and my kids, started stomping at the dog and yelling at it. I was not about to let that dog come any closer to myself or the kids. I caused such a ruckas that neighbors came out, and the owner of the dog. If that animal had come any closer, I would not have been afraid to hurt it, or get hurt myself to keep my kids safe.

I'm gradually showing that protectiveness and aggression in my dreams.

----------

